# Gorgo!!!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

He's a cute li'l booger, John! Nice work, especially your having preserved all the textures while eradicating the seams. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Gorgoreous! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks A LOT (& Acting a LOT..) Like; My Ex-Mother In Law.. from My 1st Marriage.... 

Bubba The Senile 123


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> He's a cute li'l booger, John! Nice work, especially your having preserved all the textures while eradicating the seams. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


For the arm and leg seams, I used a file to make spaces between scales. For the joins, like where hand meets arm and arm meets shoulder, I created new scales using drips of superglue! okay, they're awfully round and drip-shaped, but it sells the illusion.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> For the arm and leg seams, I used a file to make spaces between scales. For the joins, like where hand meets arm and arm meets shoulder, I created new scales using drips of superglue! okay, they're awfully round and drip-shaped, but it sells the illusion.


Even knowing where they are supposed to be - I dont see them. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Even knowing where they are supposed to be - I dont see them. Great job! :thumbsup:


Ditto.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

He's just GORGO-EOUS John. Your seam hiding technique sure did the trick. Nice work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*MOAR PICTURES!!!*

http://www.inpayne.com/models/figures/gorgo.html

Look at the shoulders and you can see the round superglue "scales".


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John,

Confound it! When I tell a modeler he or she did a good job on a project, they should just cast their eyes down modestly and mumble an "aw shucks" or something. If I hear any more about your stinkin' super glue scales, I'm gonna come over there, sneeze on your computer, and give it a virus! :x


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> *MOAR PICTURES!!!*
> 
> GORGO!
> 
> Look at the shoulders and you can see the round superglue "scales".


You know, we all strive for perfection in our models. Few, if any ever really achieve it. That little piece of advice took me nearly 50 years of model building to learn. Then there is the fact that most of us are never satisfied with the end results, even when others tell us we did a terrific job.

For what it's worth John, I'd be proud if that was a model I had built. Great job and I mean that sincerely.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Beautiful work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, kids. :x
And here I am thinking I just kinda whipped this one out just to have something else finished before the end of the year. :nerd:


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

How tall is Gorgo supposed to be? He looks Godzilla sized by comparison to the buildings in your beautiful model. You did an awesome job, John. I thought he was a baby though. Isn't Gorgo more King Kong size? Isn't his mom supposed to be really big? How do these monsters scale to Godzilla? I barely remember this movie. Gorgo came to London and got captured and his mom who was really big came to save him. Kind of a British version of the Zilla God. The Brits had a King Kong too but I cant remember his name.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

aurora fan said:


> ...The Brits had a King Kong too but I cant remember his name.


You're probably thinking of _Konga_ (1961).

Really nice work John! Now I wish I'd nabbed one of these kits while they were still plentiful and reasonably priced.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did anybody ever modify one to the diving bell scene?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

John P said:


> Did anybody ever modify one to the diving bell scene?


Not yet, but I have the conversion set from Thunderboy to do that.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> You're probably thinking of _Konga_ (1961).


They should do a remake. Gorgo vs Konga. 

Then they find out their mothers names were both Martha.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Not yet, but I have the conversion set from Thunderboy to do that.


I'm in! I have an extra kit.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I'm sure you probably already know how to get a hold of Chuck.
But just in case.

I don't see any in his ebay store currently
https://www.ebay.com/sch/chuckybay/m.html?

He hasn't posted on his FB page since the beginning of the month
https://www.facebook.com/thunderboyhi/

And his website isn't loading right now for some reason
http://www.hroch.us/thunderboy.html

But Cult does have the conversion set in stock
Gorgo conversion from Thunderboy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, Tay - ordered from Cult.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Regarding the scale, the kit should probably be called "Gorgo's Mom." The baby Gorgo is a little more King Kong-sized, maybe 50 feet tall, but the momma is more like 200 feet--but the model, kind of like the original Aurora Godzilla kit, exaggerates the scale so that iconic buildings are dwarfed by the monster...


----------

